# Brinkman Vertical Gas Smoker modifications/other smokers/ newbie looking for help



## aftershox454 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello all,

brand new to this forum and thought i would dive right in with the questions.

last year i bought a brinkman gas smoker from Home Depot and have done more than a few things with it but have noticed some potential problems i was hoping to get some insight on how to fix..

1. poor seal around the door - is there any modification available to help keep the smoke from escaping here? i find that most of my food that comes out needs more smoke flavor and i believe sealing the door would help.

reccomendations for other smokers-

ok so since i've been reading there are alot of people that are very happy with GOSM products. If i were to buy one i would want the stainless steel model as it looks to be double walled and heavier duty but am unable to locate it for purchase. does any one have a source to get one?

if the GOSM stainless is now unavailable, do the camp chef smoke vaults stack up fairly well agains the GOSM?

Thanks in advance and i look forward to posting lots of questions when i finally get the smoker figured out


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 5, 2010)

aftershox454 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> brand new to this forum and thought i would dive right in with the questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2010)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll like it here for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now for your smoker delimma I have a gosm (not stainless) and it's a good smoker.Then I also have a smoke vault 24" and they are a great smoker and I'm tring really hard to ware this one out like I did to the GOSM. I still use the gosm more on a limited to the bacon and sausage smoking now. If I had to chose I guess I would go for the bigger smoker right off the bat and get the vault. So happy smoking and welcome to you new ADDICTION.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 5, 2010)

good advice from Eric!  The door seal shouldn't be a big deal with regard to smoke retention, but it might be tougher to retain heat and keep smoker temps in the butter zone.  If that is the case, a lot of fellow members here recommend oven rope or a high temp custom silicone gasket affixed to the door and kept from sticking to the unit by having it cure against a layer of plastic wrap while closed against the unit. 

Too little smoke flavor may come from smoking too hot and fast.  I just read earlier today on this forum that at about 140* the meat proteins tighten up and don't take much more smoke flavor on.  Don't know how accurate that is , but it makes sense to me scientifically (at some point) and based on experience.  Get things too hot too quickly will diminish your smoking returns.


----------



## aftershox454 (Dec 6, 2010)

cool guys thanks for the help!

yeah the door is pretty serious concern as just as much if not more smoke comes out of it as the chimney on the top.

with my continued reading I am really noticing the things that this smoker does not come equipped with.

it does not have any kind of dampers bottom or top, equipped with small racks, and temp adjustment is not exactly user friendly.

i've always relied upon the temp gauge out front and that could be apart of my problem as well

I have only smoked game and fish in it thus far, but am hoping to get into some ribs and pulled pork some time this holiday season.

I mostly smoke duck as it is the meat i get from hunting, and the temp control and lack of smoke flavor has been the greatest concern.

i apreciate the help and will have to start setting some $$$ wait i mean $$$$$$$$$ aside for that smoke vault!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 6, 2010)

Glad you're getting things squared away...uh, no pun intended in the shape of the smoker...I have a few myself..he-he!

Always happy to help a fellow smoker. On your next smoker purchase, if you have it shipped in the box instead of buying it locally, be sure to check the carton closely for damage before signing for it. If the box has dents or creases which could indicate it may have been dropped or partially crushed, open it and check the contents. If you sign for it, the freight company is no longer liable for damages, and some shippers may frown on damaged goods returns at that point. You probably already new that, but a heads up just in case you didn't.

The SV24 I have was a father's day gift from my kids and my wife, and it has been my main smoker for about a year. I've fallen for the charcoal fired smokes more now, but I know the Vault will be rarin' ta go when ever I please. I can't think of a smoke in which I was disappointed in this rig. It does what ever I want it to do...from about 50* over ambient temps for cold smokes, to upwards of 400* over ambient. I just smoked up some hot wings in it a week or so ago, and the 325* finishing smoke temp didn't even make it break a sweat.

Good luck and great smokes!

Eric


----------



## upsman (Feb 25, 2011)

well i just have to say I am not impressed with this dude http://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Broil-Gas-Smoker/13056700. to let you know i work part time in the garden center and spring is almost here and setting the garden center up i built several grills and smokers and to me out of even the 477 dollar gas grill with the bells and whistles there are only two out of all of them i would even consider buying since the main goal is smoking some good meat and here they are. as far as construction, price and smoking capability just my opinion. the vertical smoker is gas with a porcelain smoker bowl and no i have not used it but did build it today and don't have faith in it after building it. the last link is the 477 one i built too and oh yeah looks nice but when smoking good meat never judge a book by it's cover for sure!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brinkmann-Smoke-N-Grill-Charcoal-Smoker-Grill/15728478

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=13056698&findingMethod=rr

enjoyed building this one nice concept

http://www.walmart.com/browse/Grill...295849&refineresult=true&tab_value=331776_All

not worth 477 dollars to cook some good meat for sure below!.

http://www.charbroil.com/ProductInfo/67-430-1835/Commercial-Series-580-Fourburner-Infrared.aspx


----------

